# Switching to Synthetic Necessary?



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Bump because I need to change the oil soon. Royal Purple or Mobil 1 10w30 Synthetic, which is better/cheaper?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

When I turbo my GA16, should I switch to synthetic too? I will have to have the oil pan off anyways for drilling and tapping. I am afraid of it causing leaks from where the previous oil wouldn't penetrate since the synthetic is thinner.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

pimpride said:


> When I turbo my GA16, should I switch to synthetic too? I will have to have the oil pan off anyways for drilling and tapping. I am afraid of it causing leaks from where the previous oil wouldn't penetrate since the synthetic is thinner.


Synthetic is not thinner, and doesn't cause leaks (unless they were there in the first place). In fact, switch on your next oil change  It used to eat some kinds of oil seals back in the 70's, but synthetic oils got much better now. I use synthetic fluids in all my cars AND my motorcycle, and I am more than happy with them.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

What synthetic is the best? And will I have to change the oil more often? I use 10W30 right now....


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

pimpride said:


> What synthetic is the best? And will I have to change the oil more often? I use 10W30 right now....


I would say mobil1 is great oil, and you really can't beat it for the price. Valvoline full synthetic is good oil as well. Of course you won't have to change the oil more often, you are fine changing it every 3k miles. Synthetics are actually more durable, and can actually go longer before an oil change. The reason that synthetic oils cause leaks is not because they are thinner, and it is not because it eats away at seals...It is because of the higher detergent packages they use in synthetic oils - Which disolve sludge, varnish, and other crud that builds up inside your engine. On higher mileage engines(more so on abused cars, that have had long oil change intervals) this sludge, and other stuff builds up around the seals/gaskets - eventually becoming the actual sealing part. When this happens, and a synthetic is used - this build up disolves, and creates a leak. Just fyi - all of those engine flush kits(you know the ones that you add in just before an oil change to clean your engine) can also cause leaks for the same exact reason.


----------



## Terrible_1 (Nov 21, 2005)

Mobile 1 is good but i like royal purple for my lube's its a little cheaper and frees up some hp


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Actually, synthetics contain very little detergent, cause they cause very little sludge themselves. Best oils to clean up sludge are certain grades of 10w-40 mineral oil, don't remember off hand which ones, but castrol makes real good stuff. Makes the engine sparkling-clean on the inside if you change that oil every two weeks for about half a year (driving a little under 1000 miles per change).
Mobil1 is the best oil to buy, for value. You can get it anywhere, it works great, and it's dirt-cheap. Comes in any sort of grades, too. 0w-40 is the best for most cars.
As for transmission/differential oils, Redline is the stuff. More expensive, but since you have to change it only that many times, it's worth it. Their fuel additive is neat stuff, too - 100 gallon coverage on a 6$ tiny little bottle .


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I have the timing advanced right now so I am running Premium Fuel (91 octane here) all the time anyways, I just have to remember to set my distributor back to 10 degrees before I go turbo....

I plan to be boosting all the time, not as high as if I were racing, but still around 200whp.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

You will have to change it more often because of the turbocharger. 3000 miles and the oil will be cooked if you are boosting often. Another side effect of the JWT ECU will be having to use premium fuel ALWAYS NO EXCEPTIONS!


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Bump because I need to change the oil soon. Royal Purple or Mobil 1 10w30 Synthetic, which is better/cheaper?

Damnit they need to fix these forums soon.


----------

